# Hi I'm new and would like some advice/ explanation



## Hayley.m. (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi I have been ttc for nearly 13 months now and finally the gp is gonna do a 21 day progesterone blood test but I believe I have irregular periods since March 2013 I was having ok periods every 28-30 day cycles then I has period nov 22nd and didn't have one till jan 17th 2014 then February  was ok but they have changed to 32 day cycles then then marchs didn't come now have period which stared 5th of April so my question is how can I track my ovulation as unsure how to count when I go 29 day then to 32 day then inbetween them having 42/47 day cycles? HELP I'm so confused and worried I'll never have another baby!!! 
Xxx


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello, how about trying an ovulation predictor kit to pinpoint ovulation?  I'm no expert but irregular cycles can be caused by PCOS or hormone imbalances.  Both impact fertility but don't mean you''re infertile so don't worry, once you have a diagnosis, things can be done to improve your situation without having yo go as far as IVF just yet.  Good luck.


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

I agree with bubblicious try not to worry. I always had regular periods and they started to range and now corrected itself. I found it useful to use a period tracker app on my phone it helped me to keep track and gave some indication of ovulation but obviously don't always go by this I used it more to track my periods and see if I could see a certain pattern in the changes. Try not to worry just yet it could be something simpleand hopefully something that can be helped


----------



## Hayley.m. (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you both for ur replys... Just gotta keep a level head and keep trying.x


----------



## Happysad (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi I've been trying for 3 years and still no success, had one failed Ivf, about to start another. Getting desperate now and thinking of egg donation as told it may be my only way of success. All my friends have 2 or 3 kids and it's v depressing. My advice is not to 'wait and see' but to get yourself tested for any problems ASAP. Good luck


----------



## mscandy35 (Sep 4, 2013)

First of all you are on right track. Predicting ovulation can sometimes be the key to getting pregnant. Even though your periods are irregular, predicting ovulation should not be a struggle if you pay attention to some other ways that let you know “I am ovulating” . Keeping track of basal body temperature, cervical physical and mucus changes are a few of them.
Go hi-tech!! There are several user friendly period trackers available as apps for your phone or computer. You enter your period starting date and it predicts the rest. It will predict your ovulation and recommend your most fertile days for relations.
Ovulation predictor kits (OPK) could be another option, they are urine tests, similar to home pregnancy tests, that should show a particular colour pattern when your luteinizing hormone (LH) levels surge. An LH surge usually indicates that you will ovulate within 24 hours. You will probably need to take the ovulation tests over a period of days in order to detect the surge, and figuring out when to start the tests, can be difficult if you have irregular menstrual cycles.
So despite of irregular periods, try to have a sex at least every other day and then some after the end of the period  .
If nothing works, maybe it’s your fertility specialist, who can check you for hormonal issues. They will then help you regulate your cycle and ovulation. 
Don't lose hope and believe in miracles .
Best wishes,
Candy.


----------

